# My wife experiencing pain during sex after pregnancy?



## johnny99 (Nov 2, 2014)

My wife experiences some pain during sex almost 16 months after giving birth. I mean she'll just say "easy" when I enter, and I know what that means. Sometimes though during sex she'll say easy that hurts a little. The other night she had a little more pain than other times. She says I'm too big, but I don't really think that is the case, besides we never had this issue before the pregnancy. She did "tear" during birth, and they said it would be uncomfortable for a while during sex, but I did not think it would last this long. What do you think is going on, and it shouldn't last this long right?


----------



## Tad (Nov 3, 2014)

I think she needs to talk to a doctor about it. 

I'll speculate about a couple of things, but these will be nothing more than blind speculation.

If she needed stitches after the tearing, I think that could change proportions for her, so things may not be like they were before. (Shouldn't happen, but not every stitching job will be perfect I'd think, especially given the awkward place to be working).

The other is that maybe you were always a bit large for her, but after pregnancy (and maybe the tearing) she is more anxious about it than she was before?

But there could be all sorts of things, and I'd think that talking to a medical professional in person would be a better way to get to the root of it.


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks Tad, appreciate the post. Last night we had great sex, and she had no pain, no discomfort so who knows. If it happens again we will have to see a doctor. Thanks again for the help.


----------

